
Ubuntu 'snaps' for secure, transactional packages in Ubuntu 16.04 - timmytokyo
https://insights.ubuntu.com/2016/04/13/snaps-for-classic-ubuntu/
======
bedros
anyone knows how this would affect Kubuntu?

